# سؤال الى خبراء زيوت المحركات



## حيدر الملاح (5 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء اعمل في محطة للكهرباء بمحركات ديزل 15 ميكاواط الزيت المستعمل Shell argina x40 لزوجته عند 40 هي 135سنتي ستوك بعد عمل 6000ساعة وجدت اللزوجة 183 ممكن تعطوني الاسباب وهل يبقى هذا الزيت ام يبدل مع تحياتي 
اخوكم حيدر الملاح


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_ان الزياده باللزوجه اتت نتيجه زياده نسبه الكاربون المتكون نتيجه امتزاز الكاربون المتولد في غرفه الاحتراق لكن هذا ليس مقياس لكفاءة الزيت لكن المحتوى القاعدي هو المقياس في محركات الحتراق الداخلي ._
_عمري 6000 ساعه موكافي علمود تبدل الزيت لانه تقلل من عمر المحرك ايهم اغلى الزيت ام المحرك _
_والحكم عندك._


----------



## حيدر الملاح (7 سبتمبر 2009)

حبي ابو جاسم شكرا جزيلا عند الفحص وجد اقل tbn 19 من اصل 40 وتعرف المسالة الاقتصادية واحنا كاعد نعوض يوميه 250 لتر وحجم الزيت الكلي للموجود 18000 لتر يعني شتعتقد شوكت نبدل الزيت؟


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 سبتمبر 2009)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> حبي ابو جاسم شكرا جزيلا عند الفحص وجد اقل tbn 19 من اصل 40 وتعرف المسالة الاقتصادية واحنا كاعد نعوض يوميه 250 لتر وحجم الزيت الكلي للموجود 18000 لتر يعني شتعتقد شوكت نبدل الزيت؟


 حيدر التعويض الفائده منه قليله لازم هسه تبدل الزيت لان الزيت عندوصول الtbn الى النصف يعني ان الزيت لا يعمل بكفائه تجاه الاحتراق في المحرك
وشكرا"على السوأل


----------



## حيدر الملاح (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على التواصل ابو جاسم انشاء الله راح اقدم مذكرة بالموضوع


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 سبتمبر 2009)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> شكرا على التواصل ابو جاسم انشاء الله راح اقدم مذكرة بالموضوع


_ تامر وتدلل ابو كرار الورد _​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي حيدر السلام عليكم
هل يوجد عندكم جهاز تنقية للزيت ( بالطرد المركزي )


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (10 سبتمبر 2009)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> اخي حيدر السلام عليكم
> هل يوجد عندكم جهاز تنقية للزيت ( بالطرد المركزي )


_السلام عليكم _
_هذا الجهاز يستعمل في الزيوت المستعمله والتنقيه من المواد العالقه وليس تنقيه السلسه الكاربونيه المكونه للزيت . واذا تمت هذه التنقيه فانه يحتاج الى المحسن للوصول الى الشهاده المطلوبه ._
_اما الزيوت الديزل العاليه الشهاده تتطلب زيت بكر للوصول الى النجاح في اختبارات التقييم ._
_اخوك ابو عبدالله:15:_​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 سبتمبر 2009)

حياك الله اخ ابو عبدالله وتقبل طاعاتكم
اعتقد اخي الكريم انه عندما نتحدث عن كمية كبيرة من الزيت يستدعي الامر التفكير في الناحية الاقتصادية وانا معك فيما قلت ولكن يوجد الآن الية لمعالجة الزيت دون الحاجة الى تغييرة وكذلك فان درجة القاعدية للزيت في بعض انواع الزيوت الجديدة قد تكون بحدود 12 ومع ذلك يمكن استخدام الزيت وبدون مشاكل . وهناك فحص سهل يحدد كمية المواد الثقيلة في الزيت بوضع قطرة من الزيت على ورقة فلتر ( ورق نشاف ) حيث سيتكون حلقات عندما ينتشر الزيت وكلما كانت الحلقات متقاربة الاقطار كان الزيت بوضع يمكن متابعة استخدامه . ومن ملاحظاتي على جهاز الطرد المركزي فانه يخلص الزيت من كمية كبيرة من الكربون وبالتالي يحسن قليلا من مواصفاته وباضافة كمية من الزيت الجديد يتم تعديل المواصفات من حيث القاعدية . ومع ذلك اقول كما قلت في حال توفر كميات من الزيت الجديد فالاحسن التبديل . واكرر شكري لمداخلتك وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 سبتمبر 2009)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> حياك الله اخ ابو عبدالله وتقبل طاعاتكم
> اعتقد اخي الكريم انه عندما نتحدث عن كمية كبيرة من الزيت يستدعي الامر التفكير في الناحية الاقتصادية وانا معك فيما قلت ولكن يوجد الآن الية لمعالجة الزيت دون الحاجة الى تغييرة وكذلك فان درجة القاعدية للزيت في بعض انواع الزيوت الجديدة قد تكون بحدود 12 ومع ذلك يمكن استخدام الزيت وبدون مشاكل . وهناك فحص سهل يحدد كمية المواد الثقيلة في الزيت بوضع قطرة من الزيت على ورقة فلتر ( ورق نشاف ) حيث سيتكون حلقات عندما ينتشر الزيت وكلما كانت الحلقات متقاربة الاقطار كان الزيت بوضع يمكن متابعة استخدامه . ومن ملاحظاتي على جهاز الطرد المركزي فانه يخلص الزيت من كمية كبيرة من الكربون وبالتالي يحسن قليلا من مواصفاته وباضافة كمية من الزيت الجديد يتم تعديل المواصفات من حيث القاعدية . ومع ذلك اقول كما قلت في حال توفر كميات من الزيت الجديد فالاحسن التبديل . واكرر شكري لمداخلتك وبتوفيق الله


الله محييك عمري نبيل 
اننا نتحدث عن مكائن توليد الطاقه الكهربائيه (ديزل )يعني ان درجه القاعديه تكون من 40 فما فوق وضمن شهاده عالميه عاليه المواصفه ومن انتاج شركه شل .ان النقصان الحاصل في محتوى القاعديه في الزيت يعني ان الكاربون المتكون في غرفه الاحتراق اعلى من كميه المحسن المضاف المضاد ويبدأ المحتوى القاعدي بالنقصان منذ الساعه الاولى للتشغيل ويعتمد المقاومه على الشهاده الممنوحه والمحرك التي تعمل عليه .


----------



## حيدر الملاح (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الاخوة المشاركين بالموضوع وجزاكم الله خير جزاء , نعم يوجد جهاز طرد مركزي Separator type ALFA LAVAL وهي شركة راقية في هذا المجال واما بخوص القاعدية فان شركة MAN المصنعة للمحركات تسمح لحد 50% استهلاك كما قال الاخ ابوجاسم وصحيح يبدا الاستنزاف لل TBN من لحظات التشغيل الاولى وخاصة احنا نشغل على النفط الاسودHFO ويحتوي نسبة 4% كبريت واما فيما يخص ورق النشاف اذا امكن اخي العزيز نبيل تساعدي في الحصول علية لان طلبت فحص INSOULBLES وهو غير متوفر في مصفى الدورة


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 سبتمبر 2009)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لجميع الاخوة المشاركين بالموضوع وجزاكم الله خير جزاء , نعم يوجد جهاز طرد مركزي separator type alfa laval وهي شركة راقية في هذا المجال واما بخوص القاعدية فان شركة man المصنعة للمحركات تسمح لحد 50% استهلاك كما قال الاخ ابوجاسم وصحيح يبدا الاستنزاف لل tbn من لحظات التشغيل الاولى وخاصة احنا نشغل على النفط الاسودhfo ويحتوي نسبة 4% كبريت واما فيما يخص ورق النشاف اذا امكن اخي العزيز نبيل تساعدي في الحصول علية لان طلبت فحص insoulbles وهو غير متوفر في مصفى الدورة


شلونك حيدر والله ميفيدك هذا النوع من الفلاتر لانها مخصصه الى زيوت المحولات اضافه الى ان النقصان المحسن كيف راح تعوضه لانك تعمل على الديزل الثقيل العالي المواصفه مومثل المحولات الي تحوي محسن 0.2% وانت احكم اذا تطلب جهاز اطلب فحص المحتوى القاعدي او فحص الرماد المكبرت او تجي يمنه الى بيجي ونتناقش بالموضوع كله


----------



## حيدر الملاح (14 سبتمبر 2009)

هلو حبيبي ابو جاسم ,المحركات الموجودة عدنا هي نفسها المستعملة بالبواخر والناقلات يستعملوها اما كبل مربوطة بالدافعة او لتوليد الكهرباء لذلك محركاتنا من نوع Marine Diesel Engine واذا تقصد بالفلاتر Separator يشتغل مضبوط كاعد يخلصنا من هواية اسفلت وصلج بس خبرتنا جدا قليلة بهذا المجال , واما تعويض المحسن نعمل درين بنسب معينة هذا اذا ماحصلنا موافقة بتبديلة وبخصوص اجهزة الفحص تكدر توجيهني الى مجهز مضبوط بالعراق يجهزنا بمختبر فحوصات والجيه يمكم والله اتمنا وانشا الله الله يقسمنا جيه يمكم لان قبل فترة راحوا جماعة من يمنه للحرارية مال بيجي
مع تحياتي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 سبتمبر 2009)

حيدر الملاح قال:


> هلو حبيبي ابو جاسم ,المحركات الموجودة عدنا هي نفسها المستعملة بالبواخر والناقلات يستعملوها اما كبل مربوطة بالدافعة او لتوليد الكهرباء لذلك محركاتنا من نوع Marine Diesel Engine واذا تقصد بالفلاتر Separator يشتغل مضبوط كاعد يخلصنا من هواية اسفلت وصلج بس خبرتنا جدا قليلة بهذا المجال , واما تعويض المحسن نعمل درين بنسب معينة هذا اذا ماحصلنا موافقة بتبديلة وبخصوص اجهزة الفحص تكدر توجيهني الى مجهز مضبوط بالعراق يجهزنا بمختبر فحوصات والجيه يمكم والله اتمنا وانشا الله الله يقسمنا جيه يمكم لان قبل فترة راحوا جماعة من يمنه للحرارية مال بيجي
> مع تحياتي


حيدر شلونك اني بمصفى بيجي مو بالحراريه والمحركات مالتكم من التسعينات شايفه بالبصره ومشتغل عليها من كل انواع الشل مارينا Marine Diesel Engine مشتغل عليها قدم طلب لمصفانا رسمي وتطلب امكانيه تجهيز هذا النوع وانشالله يصير خير وتأمر وتدلل عمري


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم ارجو من سيادتكم شرح مفصل و طريقة تصنيع الشحوم بالتفصيل الممل لاني ابحث عن مصدر رزق لاولادي


----------

